# Weekly challenge 3/9- 3/15  50 Shades of Greyscale



## SquarePeg (Mar 8, 2019)

For this week’s challenge, let’s get our greyscale on.  Choose to convert in camera or in post. Any subject _except_ landscape/cityscape/architecture.  As always new photos only please.  Get out your gear and shoot!

For those of us who are not experts at converting, here are some sites to check out.

The One Good Reason to Choose Greyscale

How-To Guide: Easily Convert Your Photo to Grayscale Using Lightroom

15 Tips For Stunning Black and White Photography

Grayscale vs Black and White vs Monochrome: the Difference Explained - PhotoTraces


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 9, 2019)

*Bredemeijer aluminum teapot *
Unfortunately little time next week, so today it had to happen.
(B&W conversion - Fuji XE-1 + 18/55mm lens)

View attachment 169920


----------



## snowbear (Mar 9, 2019)

My favorite model in four Lightroom conversions.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Tropicalmemories (Mar 10, 2019)

Bangkok Tuk Tuks outside a market this morning.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 10, 2019)

"He predicts the weather," they said. "Spring will come early," he said. Never trust a groundhog!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 10, 2019)

3rd grandson's 2nd birthday ISO cranked


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 10, 2019)

Finally can participate and I think I have the file size too large.

Jefferson memorial shot through the MLK memorial:




 

Used an ND filter and in camera multiple exposure to combine 9 six second exposures into a single image.   It was an experiment in "erasing" tourists.  Shot at the World War II memorial in Washington D.C.:



 

This is a composite of more that two dozen images:



 

Just another shot at the memorial:


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 10, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> 3rd grandson's 2nd birthday ISO cranked
> View attachment 169984



B&W gives this a timeless quality.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 10, 2019)

photoflyer said:


> Finally can participate and I think I have the file size too large.
> 
> Jefferson memorial shot through the MLK memorial:
> 
> ...



Great stuff!


----------



## sleist (Mar 10, 2019)

2 from yesterday


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## D7K (Mar 11, 2019)

Some great stuff here; I'm struggling to find time to get out and shoot lately between work and editing the Budapest stuff, Hope to blow the dust off of the camera and get out soon!


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 11, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 170007



Wow this lady could be the twin sister of my former mother in law.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 11, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 170007


Wow this is a brilliant portrait.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 11, 2019)

Last two from the birthday party


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 11, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 170007
> ...


Wow, thanks Zulu. Shot in rental studio, three strobes, one had a honeycomb grid for a hair light. I shot some others outside of studio with two godox tt685f and shoot through umbrellas. Original raw was in custom chrome simulation but I converted it in camera to Acros simulation. Smoothed skin in Alienskin Exposure 4. Subject was dressing up in vintage clothing for an event. She really needed pearl earrings... my first rental studio session. Brought a light meter and was good to go, hit the ground running.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 11, 2019)

Good info. I think the pose is very complementary, The hat draws focus straight to those great eyes. Skin looks great, too, like it was lit nicely to fill in the lines.​


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 11, 2019)

photoflyer said:


> It was an experiment in "erasing" tourists. Shot at the World War II memorial in Washington D.C.:



Great set! I've read about "erasing the people" but never tried it. Might be time to do a little experimenting myself.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 11, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 170007



Nice one JC.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 11, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 170007
> ...


Thanks bud. Lighting makes everything better.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## CherylL (Mar 11, 2019)

fishing4sanity said:


> View attachment 169996



Attitude!  Love the expression


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 12, 2019)

- _monument -_


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 12, 2019)

*Black and White in Color*
Actually, this isn't a B&W conversion, but SOOC (jpeg) photo.
This shower curtain consists of a hugh amount of 'grades of grays', the water droplets are at the back of the curtain and illuminated by one single halogen spot in the ceiling, handheld with 1/20sec.

View attachment 170041


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Parker219 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 12, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 170062 View attachment 170062



Ars(e) gratia artis?


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 12, 2019)

Fred von den Berg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 170062 View attachment 170062
> ...


Sure, why not?


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## DigiFilm (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## sleist (Mar 12, 2019)

Tonight's beverage ...







(not Harpoon)

By the way - beer must be poured into a glass.  Yes?


----------



## paigew (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## zulu42 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## paigew (Mar 12, 2019)

agarita bush in full bloom, looks pretty in black and white too


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 12, 2019)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/RpaLot]
	

starting the fire[/URL]


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 13, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 170062
> ...


George Segal


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2019)

Some good B&W pictures!


----------



## CherylL (Mar 13, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 170085



I like the black background and you didn't lose any detail in the grey butterfly.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 13, 2019)

CherylL said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 170085
> ...



Yup, the gray was actually orange. Converted to Acros in camera, wireless to my phone. Silk seed crop in phone. 800px, 80% jpeg... didn't lose to much detail. f/5.6 1/250s, ISO200, Nissin i40 ttl flash on top of camera. 55-200 fujifilm. Flash really helped obtain the detail in the midtones.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## sleist (Mar 13, 2019)

Just a selfie tonight.
Maybe something better tomorrow.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## paigew (Mar 14, 2019)

from yesterday


----------



## CherylL (Mar 14, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 170112



Creepy!  I like it.


----------



## sleist (Mar 14, 2019)

The NY Times has a nice spread in the photography section:

What’s the Opposite of a Cellphone Photo?

*What’s the Opposite of a Cellphone Photo?*
Walking around Prospect Park with a 100 pounds of gear, including a boxy 8 by 10 camera, Bruce Polin collaborated with strangers to make idyllic portraits.

Matches the theme of this thread - well, they are all black and white.  I believe you get a few free article views per month, but I subscribe so I'm not sure.  Worth checking out.  Some great stuff.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 14, 2019)

sleist said:


> The NY Times has a nice spread in the photography section:
> 
> What’s the Opposite of a Cellphone Photo?
> 
> ...



Those are cool, thanks for sharing.  I love the one of the couple on the blanket with the dog and the one of the couple on the bench.


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 14, 2019)

sleist said:


> The NY Times has a nice spread in the photography section:
> 
> What’s the Opposite of a Cellphone Photo?
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing. I liked seeing the guy with the Pi (π) tattoo on Pi day (3.14).


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 14, 2019)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/T2EbKq]
	

saw[/URL]


----------



## sleist (Mar 14, 2019)

Dave442 said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> > The NY Times has a nice spread in the photography section:
> ...



HA!  Awesome catch!


----------



## DigiFilm (Mar 14, 2019)

March Storm_0003 by telecast, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## CherylL (Mar 15, 2019)

sleist said:


> The NY Times has a nice spread in the photography section:
> 
> What’s the Opposite of a Cellphone Photo?
> 
> ...



Great stuff!  Thanks for sharing.  I am now following him on Instagram.  The photos look amazing on the desk top.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 15, 2019)

DarkShadow said:


> View attachment 170135



This scene reminds me of low tide in Alaska. Great image.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks Dean.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 15, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 170141


Omg, I love this.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 15, 2019)

DarkShadow said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 170141
> ...


Thanks, she came up with the outfit. Were she found all of it at my house is a mystery. ..


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 15, 2019)

I think its perfect.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 15, 2019)

@jcdeboever , man, you are killing it lately.


----------



## sleist (Mar 15, 2019)

Not much time for photos this week. Here's a last one from last weekend.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2019)

sleist said:


> The NY Times >SNIP I believe you get a few free article views per month, but I subscribe so I'm not sure.  Worth checking out.  Some great stuff.



Yeah, I think  they allow four free article views per month???

I was already over the limit...


----------



## sleist (Mar 15, 2019)

It will still be there next month ...


----------



## sammiehayley (Mar 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RowdyRay (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 15, 2019)

A little sanity restored.


----------



## D7K (Mar 16, 2019)

Sad I missed out on this one but some great work displayed, congrats and well done all..


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 16, 2019)

D7K said:


> Sad I missed out on this one but some great work displayed, congrats and well done all..



Even though we’ve posted another challenge, everyone is welcome to add to this thread whenever they’d like.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 16, 2019)

Oscar in need of a haircut.



Oscar by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 1, 2019)

Trying to catch up on the challenges I've missed this year so far.


----------

